# Οne stem species for low tech?



## Sarpijk (7 Jul 2015)

I have seen mentioned that keeping a sole species of stem plants is supposed to be the way to go. How true is that and what's the theory behind that?


I have an 80-litre low tech with seachem flourite for substrate. The light fixture holds two 15-watt T8 lamps without reflectors.  The main stem is hygro angustifolia (two plants). I have trouble with vals -they stay low. I have also trouble with two stems of egeria densa.


I dose once a week with macros and micros.  Should I remove the angustifolia in case I prefer to grow a wall of vals?


----------



## Andy D (7 Jul 2015)

Where have you seen this mentioned?


----------



## BigTom (8 Jul 2015)

Sounds like hokum to me. 

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (8 Jul 2015)

I am pretty positive that I 've read post by plantbrain stating that it's better to narrow it down to few stem species in order  to have a successful low teck.


----------



## BigTom (8 Jul 2015)

Seems pretty unfathomable to me, and certainly isn't necessary in my experience. 

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Jul 2015)

Like Tom said...I'd actually go the other way, at least to start with. Bung as many species in there as you can and let them fight it out, I'm sure you'll find more than a few which will happily co-exist in your unique environmental conditions...alleopathy aside.


----------

